# Altavoz 15" celestion



## juliangp (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola, he cargado las características de un parlante celestion como las de este link http://celestion.com/product/92/ftr154080f/ en el win isd, y resulta que me da esa pequeña caja, pero cuando pongo la caja de 150 litros y la porteo a 55 hz hay un gran aumento de spl en esa frecuencia, la pregunta es, obtendría un mejor golpe? o hay que sintonizarla a otra frecuencia con otra caja?, aca esta como queda original


----------



## detrakx (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola Julian a medida que aumentes el volumen de la caja obtendras mayores bajos. Es decir mas rendimiento en bajas frecuencias. Sin embargo hay que llegar a un compromiso entre el altavoz y la caja. Que tenga un buen redimiento y a la vez una caja realizable en la practica. Una caja de 150L tiene tamaño y peso considerable. Saludos.


----------



## juliangp (Feb 18, 2013)

pero sonaria tipo discoteca?


----------



## detrakx (Feb 18, 2013)

juliangp dijo:


> pero sonaria tipo discoteca?



Con eso no decis nada.
En la simulacion que subistes el sistema caja / parlante corta en los 75Hz -3db. Si quieres que el sistema tenga una buena respuesta en bajas f por lo menos deberias llegar entre 40 a 50 Hz en -3db.
Segui simulando y fijate que volumen necesitas para que el sistema corte en las frecuencias que te recomende.

Saludos.


----------



## juliangp (Feb 18, 2013)

te digo, con que suene como una disco me refiero a que el golpe se sienta en el pecho, aca te subo la imagen de como queda, vos decis que ahi sonaria bien el golpe o hay que sintonizarlo distinto? porque a 40 hz se me va como a -8db


----------



## detrakx (Feb 18, 2013)

Segun la simulacion la respuesta es hasta los 46Hz aprox -3dB , por contra tenes un pozo de unos -2dB entre los 80 y 150Hz. Y eso no es bueno.
Subite el archivo del winISd  (.wdr) asi lo puedo simularlo y ver que otro ajuste se podria realizar.
Saludos.


----------



## juliangp (Feb 18, 2013)

Bueno, acá te dejo el archivo, saludos y gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## detrakx (Feb 18, 2013)

jajaja muy buena... 
Julian el archivo tiene otra extension WID ?? el archivo tiene que ser wpr (proyecto) o .wdr (driver)
PD: la version que utilizo del WInISd es la alpha pro v0.5

Saludos


----------



## juliangp (Feb 20, 2013)

aquí esta el adjunto, perdon no se porque no se ha subido


----------



## MD80 (Feb 21, 2013)

juliangp, no puedo dejarte mensaje porque aún no tengo 25 posts en el foro. Asi que te contesto lo que pusiste en mi perfil por acá. 

Disculpame si sonó a burla, solo quise hacer un broma. Y yo no mandé el tema a limpieza, no soy moderador, y el tema sigue acá vivo y coleando. 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2013)

El mensaje en cuestión lo eliminé yo por ser dudosamente gracioso, junto con el mensaje se eliminaron también varios comentarios que no contribuían en nada al tema.


----------



## juliangp (Feb 21, 2013)

Entonces me confundi con lo que leí, disculpa MD80, al final se puede hacer andar bien el parlante?


----------



## MD80 (Feb 21, 2013)

Seguramente se puede hacer andar bien el parlante! es un buen parlante, del tamaño y potencia que pueden hacerte sentir los graves, si les armás una buena caja. yo te diría que tomes como ejemplo esta que arman con uno de 18" (fijate que los parámetros son similares, 2 Hz de diferencia en la Fs, por ejemplo) y en base a esta, vayas cargando datos al programa para simularlo.

http://celestion.com/speakerworld/p...orted_bass_cab_featuring_a_CF18VJD_LF_Driver/


----------



## detrakx (Feb 23, 2013)

Hola Julian cargue los datos del Celestion en el WinISd. A primera vista es un parlante apto para usar como Woofer, en algun bafle full range por ejemplo.
Pero no tiene las caracteristicas de Subwoofer. (Un subwoofer puede llegar hasta los 30Hz) 
Si los parametros T/S son correctos y las simulaciones se acercan a la realidad. Obtendras bajos Satifactorios. En algun que otro caso puede que necesites realzar un poco entre 40 y 45Hz. Todo depende de la potencia que manejes. 
En la simulaciones no agregue ningun eq, para simplificar la cuestion. Si ves las graficas, la pendiente es abrupta. Y por ello subjetivamente los bajos puede que suenen moderados, justos. De la sensacion de que falta un poco. y es devido a la pendiente y la f de corte.
Como veras en las 2 simulaciones el litraje ronda por los 80 a 120L. No tiene sentido hacer una caja mas grande con este parlante. (aumenta el rizado en la respuesta y es obligatorio ecualizar).
Bueno espero que sirva.

Saludos.


----------



## juliangp (Feb 23, 2013)

muchas gracias detrakx , gracias po explicarme mejor las cosas, claro, no vale la pena entonces si quiero un ub, entonces vos que em recomendaria para usar como sub, que entregue un buen golpe, osea que retumbe, algo asi como de 15 pulgadas y mas de 400w? saludos


----------



## detrakx (Feb 24, 2013)

Julian lo que pone la condicion de que un parlante se comporte como un Subwoofer. (reproducir bajas frecuencias) Son la caracteristicas propias del parlante. 
La potencia no siginifica que vas a tener buenos bajos.
La potencia y la respuesta en frecuencia son cosas distintas.

Para lograr buenos bajos se podria utilizar parlantes desde 10" hasta 18".

Por ejemplo con una caja de 30L y un parlante de 10" adecuado. Podes lograr bajos excelentes. Con  baja eficiencia y manejo de potencia de 50W a 200W. aprox.
Suficiente para un living o sala de estar.

En cambio si utilizas parlantes mas grandes de 15" o 18" tendras que hacer cajas del orden de 100L a 200L para que puedan reproducir bien las bajas frecuencias. 
La ventaja principal es el manejo de potencia desde 200W a 1000W. aprox.

Espero que se haya entendido.

Te adjunto una comparacion entre un parlante de 10" y 18".

Saludos


----------

